# Curtis 1206 94 and up



## Sal (Nov 30, 2010)

I am looking for the wiring diagram for a curtis 1206. It has proven to be very elusive to find on the Internet. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HydronCollider (Nov 15, 2010)

im looking for this too


----------



## HydronCollider (Nov 15, 2010)

here it is
http://products.jacobsen.com/img/manuals/28646.pdf


----------



## Radar (Sep 19, 2017)

I am also looking for a wiring diagram...I need info for the SR4475RA diode that connects to the A2...can't find any info...

I am replacing a 73144-g01 controller with a 1206SX-4301...the question is where does the A2 wire connect since the SX controller only has 3 terminal busses... Help appreciated

I replaced the curtis 73144-g01 with an Alltrax AXE 4834..It works great...some connectors have to be changed for spade lugs and you may have to program the controller as I had to B/C mine is an ITS system. A very good USB to RS-232 interface is TRIPP-LITE U209-000-R and it was used to program the controller on my bench .... I'm up and running ....If I can help anyone ....just post here


----------



## bzlytbeer (Sep 30, 2017)

If you haven't already, try asking on the Buggies Gone Wild forum. One of those guys should have the schematic you are looking for.

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/


----------

